# Nasal Discharge. Is it minor or serious?



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

My Tb has a runny nose. 
It is clear and watery looking and coming from both nostrils. I first noticed it a couple of days after I bought him but was told it was nothing by another horse owner so I left it. Almost 5 months later, its still there. He hasn't shown any signs of sickness or discomfort. Now that its getting colder, I've noticed he gets the odd snot hanging from his nose.. clear/slightly cloudy looking. 


I will be having a vet coming out soon to do a general check up and will mention this to him but just wanted to hear your thoughts/experiences on this


I can take some photos also if it helps


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't worry. If it is thick and yellow and stringy THATS when you can start to worry. Horses naturally have a clear discharge from the nose and there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If he's eating, drinking, not largargic, and doesn't have labored breathing or sounds congested, I wouldn't worry. Normal breathing produces some humidity and clearing of dust/dirt/pollen/etc. creates some discharge. Certainly mention it to your vet during his visit, though.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Dreamer gets a runny nose quite often in spring & I've noticed it in the fall as well. I was worried at first but was told if it's clear, it's usually not a big deal now I just expect it in spring.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Clear nasal discharge is nothing more than tears. The nasolacrimal duct runs from the corner of the eye, down the front of the face and ends in each nostril about where pigmentation ends. If it's been ongoing all summer, he probably has some low grade allergy and it should improve once the irritant goes dormant.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

If I were you I would get him scoped. It could be nothing (most likely) but it could be serious. Same thing happened with my mare, she had a runny nose from the day we got her. Hers ended up being really serious, but she also has milky/yellow discharge which was sometimes bloody. I recommend getting the scope, and see what the vet says. Maybe some antibiotics will be neccessary, or some teeth work (nasal discharge is often a symptom of an infected tooth).


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes hes still eating, breathing easy and galloping up and down the paddock without any pain.
I had his teeth done about a month or two after I got him and they were all fine.
It probably is a mild allergic reaction that just comes with the seasons.

Thanks for you opinions =D. Will mention these ideas to the vet when he comes and see what he thinks


----------

